# Hip xrays denied for codes no longer valid



## cwilson3333 (Jan 28, 2016)

All hip xrays that our office is submitting are being denied, stating no longer valid as of 1-1-2016
cpt 73500, 73510, 73520

are there new codes for 2016?

Definitely not aware of any of this???

Can someone share their knowledge on this?

Thank you
cwilson
orthopaedics


----------



## klestes (Jan 28, 2016)

73501, 73502, 73503 73521 73522, 73523 hip all include pelvis when done and 73551 73552 femur.


----------



## k8gosselin (Jan 29, 2016)

73501-uni hip w/ pelvis 1 view
73502-uni hip w/pelvis 2-3 views
73503- uni hip w/ pelvis min 4 views
73521- bil hips w/ pelvis 2 views
73522- bil hips w/ pelvis 3-4 views
73523- bil hips w/ pelvis min 5 views
have replaced the previous codes


----------

